
Cell phone use may affect health: California health department - randomname2
http://www.fresnobee.com/news/local/article189586129.html
======
randomname2
Interesting tidbits: they advise to never carry cellphones in your pocket, and
that cell phones can lead to increased risk for brain cancer, low sperm count,
headaches, impaired memory.

------
randomerr
Link to the PDF that this story was based on:

[https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CCDPHP/DEODC/EHIB/CDPH%20Do...](https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CCDPHP/DEODC/EHIB/CDPH%20Document%20Library/Cell-
Phone-Guidance.pdf)

